
Yale Adds Another Stop To The College Hacker Circuit - hackhackhack
http://techcrunch.com/2013/11/09/yale-adds-another-stop-to-the-college-hacker-circuit/
======
clarkevans
This was a pretty amazing weekend here in New Haven, CT. Yale expected a few
hundred... a thousand showed up, from all over. I had the pleasure of being a
judge, and, of the three amazing winners -- I will use what they have built.

